# Canadian Army Flickr Photostream



## RackMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

A great selection of official photo's and the stories to go along with them.  These are official pics taken by Combat Camera.  The link will bring you to the stream but I added an example below.

*Canadian Army's photostream*




> *Observation of enemy activity*
> 
> 
> Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, Quebec 20 Sept 2011
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favourites, a water landing.



> *Parachutists lands in the Ottawa River in Petawawa*
> 
> 
> Petawawa, Ontario 27 June, 2011
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 17, 2011)

Never seen so many photos with quality like these... thanks for the post.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's Combat Camera's main gallery.  ;)  Lots more to find there.

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/site/index-eng.asp


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 18, 2011)

Dumbarse question here, but what happens to the parachutes in a water jump? They'd be a bitch to pull in I'd imagine.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Dumbarse question here, but what happens to the parachutes in a water jump? They'd be a bitch to pull in I'd imagine.



We use them to feed the swamp monsters... ;)  Nah, I don't know; never thought to ask about it.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 18, 2011)

Normally an assualt boat comes and picks you up with your kit.


----------

